# Marvel Thor



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Surprised there wasn't a thread for this movie...

I saw a funny promo for this movie that is a parody of the Darth Vader Superbowl commercial...


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

Ha - didja notice the dog's name on his food bowl?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

jeffshoaf said:


> Ha - didja notice the dog's name on his food bowl?


Yeah... there's little stuff like that all throughout... like the license plate for the car.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Previews look pretty good for this...reviews also pretty positive on Rotten Tomatoes. I'm looking forward to it :up:


----------

